# Battery box rusted-rotten away



## dieselherb1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I havr 2 Caddies that need a new battery box-area. Any suggestions? Rather not move it unless theres a way-better place. Thanks
Herb


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

Are the battery trays rusted all the way through? 
On my 87 Jetta coupe I just sanded down to bare metal and used the POR-15 kit and followed up with some paint and clear spray.
If the tray is really bad structurally, I would just remove it and weld in a new one.


----------



## dieselherb1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes they are cpmpletely gone on the front side. But who has replacements? Or can I cut one out of another vehicle?


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

You know, I'm not sure about availability for your model. However, when I was doing research last year, the tray was a factory part that could be ordered and then spot welded in to place.


----------

